# Duck hunt 11-7 LLM



## KnotWork (Oct 24, 2012)

Got a quick limit with both redheads, pintails, and widgeon in south rattlesnake. I have seen a lot more birds show up in the last week. I cant wait to see what this front pushes in. looks like it will be another solid year down here.:cheers:


----------

